
The right to vote should be restricted to those with knowledge - noobiemcfoob
https://aeon.co/ideas/the-right-to-vote-should-be-restricted-to-those-with-knowledge
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
That is certainly an idea, but I would counter with "do you have any freaking
idea of the history of this kind of thing in this country?"
[http://www.crmvet.org/info/lithome.htm](http://www.crmvet.org/info/lithome.htm)

